# I want to install radiant staple up



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The title says it all. My house is a ranch on a crawl, with forced air. Is there a website to tell me how to lay out and install radiant?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Give me a floor plan. I'll draw your iso for ya. :laughing:




jjbex said:


> The title says it all. My house is a ranch on a crawl, with forced air. Is there a website to tell me how to lay out and install radiant?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Give me a floor plan. I'll draw your iso for ya. :laughing:


Cool,
can you tell how many BTU's I need?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.










Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You should check out my book on the subject...
I'm not going to suggest you actually buy it....
Since you are obviously too cheap to hire someone that knows what they are doing...
Just go to a library and borrow it....:laughing:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

I can help you, I sell compete systems based on income. 

Please contact me at:

Radiantinabox.com
Also
Oneboilerfitsall.com

I am more than pleased to help you with your install

Signed 
Abul Patel


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

You can check out Build it Solar. A lot of radiant floor stuff on there. Not just solar.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am not joking, I want to install radiant. If ya got some 411, I'll take it. If no 411, ya better bring the funny.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

paging hydronicsbob.....:whistling2:

Please report to this thread immediately. 

Well not immediately, I need my submittals from you first.


----------

